
Chip-8 Game Emulator in Rust for PineTime Smart Watch - lupyuen
https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-mynewt/articles/chip8
======
lupyuen
Running Retro Games with Rust is not that hard on PineTime Smart Watch...
Here's how I ported the libchip8 CHIP-8 Game Emulator to PineTime...

(Lemme know if you're keen to use Retro Games as a Watch Face!)
[https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/chip...](https://lupyuen.github.io/pinetime-rust-
mynewt/articles/chip8)

